# Mr. Friday's NewAir 28 Wineador



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

I got this as a gift from my wife for my Birthday. A good friend/cabinet maker built the drawers. We put our heads together and this is what we came up with........well Tommy did all the work I just added my 2 cents. He did a jam up job and had them back a week later. The top is a single and the other are doubles. He is working on the Bead/KL/Fan drawer for the bottom. Ill post more pics as it progresses ( Drawer pulls,Fans, Ranco, Beads, KL) 

Semper Fi,
Mr. Friday


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Here are the pics...


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet set-up. The drawers look perfect!

You definitely have a keeper of a wife if she is buying you things like that for your birthday.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Really OutStanding! Very nice work  Color me jealous :frog:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks great Friday!


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

very nice!
is that spanish cedar?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Excellent craftsmanship! I bet your 'gars will love their new home!


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> very nice!
> is that spanish cedar?


All Spanish Cedar construction. I had the drawers made of 3/4" SC , im no expert but i figured it would hold humi. well. I also slotted the center divider and I have each slot with sub dividers. As far as the craftsmanship......He did a total gut and reno on my kitchen and he does great work. He also expressed interest in taking orders if members here were interested ( shameless plug for my friend ).

Semper Fi,
Mr. Friday


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

few more pics


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> You definitely have a keeper of a wife if she is buying you things like that for your birthday.


One time my girlfriend and I stopped by a B&M/cigar bar to pick up a stick or two while we were in town. On the way out she said "Mmm. I love the smell of cigar smoke." and I of course replied "Marry me?"

sorry for the hijack!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

wow looks pretty sweet bro. Turned out nice.. you guys did a great job.


----------



## Goingyard (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats. Those drawers are awesome. Can't wait to see the final project.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. Im pretty excited about the way they turned out. I just ordered some beads and I already have KL. Tommy will be by to take measurements on my cooler on monday. Ill let you know how those turn too.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there any particular Silicone prefered to seal off my drain?


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL she's a keeper



karatekyle said:


> One time my girlfriend and I stopped by a B&M/cigar bar to pick up a stick or two while we were in town. On the way out she said "Mmm. I love the smell of cigar smoke." and I of course replied "Marry me?"
> 
> sorry for the hijack!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Very Sexy !!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Pardon the noob question, but how many cigars will a wineador like that hold? I'm starting to like the idea of making/getting one.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Dizzy said:


> Pardon the noob question, but how many cigars will a wineador like that hold? I'm starting to like the idea of making/getting one.


Im guessing with the shelves full and the space at the top filled with boxes ........rough guess....300 +/- a few. Or if you like smaller RG a few more. Havent stocked it yet but ill soon find out.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Sir!

It looks fabulous!!!!!! :thumb:




:rockon:


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive came a long way from my first order (VUDU 5'er) 8mos ago. I have only YOU....puff.com.......to blame. Thanks to all who have helped me along the way and to those ill meet in the future here. 

Enough with the ass kissing. The RH is down to 66 and has been holding steady for 48 hrs. So tonight I introduced a few of my cigars to thier new home. Here are some pics.

Semper Fi,
MR.Friday


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

The drawers can be stacked (safely) 3 deep with 60rg and 3-4 deep with most smaller RG. I like how Tommy made sub dividers for my center dividers its working out great. I have Tommy working on a cooler for long term storage.

My other drawers.....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great looking set up Friday--and the smokes do look tasty! I was wondering if they stack on top of one another or do they pull out like a draw would. If they stack and you have room you could add runners for easy access---


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Love your taste in cigars and their keeper. Making my mouth water. I think I'll have me a cigar this afternoon. Weather here in New York is starting to warm (50's today.) Best of luck.


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

frig looks good!!!!!!!how many will it hold?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Looking very nice brother! I just used black electrical tape for my drain. You can't see it and its semi permanent. So it would still work as a fridge if I wanted.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's an awesome setup!!! :clap2:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Love how that turned out looks great.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Great looking set up Friday--and the smokes do look tasty! I was wondering if they stack on top of one another or do they pull out like a draw would. If they stack and you have room you could add runners for easy access---


Tommy (Reddogg) made them to slide like drawers.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Reddogg said:


> frig looks good!!!!!!!how many will it hold?


Thanks Reddogg some ole ******* cabinet maker slapped these things together for me..... ill see if he can make you some. :beerchug:

Tommy if you look at the last pick, in the top left corner that is 24 PLPC, 12 Trini Reyes and 9 RASS. so thats 45 sticks in half of the drawer. So depending on the Ring Guage anywhere from 75 - 150 per drawer x 4 drawers that comes to 300 - 600 total. Not including box storage on top.

You need to get your own thread started in the Acessory section and start taking orders brother.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Mr.Friday said:


> *Tommy (Reddogg) made them to slide like drawers.*


Very nice---I like em!


----------



## gfriend (May 25, 2011)

MR. Friday or anyone else LOL!
I am looking at picking up the New Air Wine cooler to throw my cigars in.
What exactly do I need to do once I unpack it?
Plug the Drain hole, Clean it out good and thats all?
Are there any other modifications I need to do to the unit?
Thanks alot guys!!


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

gfriend said:


> MR. Friday or anyone else LOL!
> I am looking at picking up the New Air Wine cooler to throw my cigars in.
> What exactly do I need to do once I unpack it?
> Plug the Drain hole, Clean it out good and thats all?
> ...


Hey Gary, welcome to Puff. Please do some reSEARCHing around, you will find all the info you need.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Gary, Im loving my NewAir. Rock solid 66/65 for a few months now. All I have is 1 lb of kitty litter total. I pluged the drain with some electrical tape and split the KL into two bags one on bottom and one in the middle shelf. I will see how she does in the Winter but so far so good. 

Semper Fi,
Mr. Friday


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

gfriend said:


> MR. Friday or anyone else LOL!
> I am looking at picking up the New Air Wine cooler to throw my cigars in.
> What exactly do I need to do once I unpack it?
> Plug the Drain hole, Clean it out good and thats all?
> ...


Some guys put fans inside to circulate air and keep humidity steady. Also, spanish cedar trays are a recommendation.


----------



## gfriend (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Guys! I appreciate it!
Right now I have an Upright Coleman style Fridge cooler in the Linen closet but I want to display my sticks for the jealousy of my friends LOL
I smoke TATs, (and just about everything else from the Pepin line) Ashton Aged Maduros, JR Ultimate Oscuros, Several of the Rocky Patel Line and lately on a Deisel unlimited/UC kick....I lean more toward Maduros for the best 5 years. I have a decent stockpile (about 400 Sticks) and I think the NewAir will be a nice addition if I go that route. I am using Heartfelt beads and just ordered an Oasis to give it a try


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

how's it going Mr.Friday, all is well in the village. been busy will talk to you later.


----------

